# I bet Storm is jealous



## UltraByte (Aug 20, 2008)

When me and my friends got out from seeing Tropic Thunder, they had machines for thingies, and they had one of Animal Crossing things. For once in my life, I had extra money... I'm always broke.

And yes, my phone is a block, and I like it.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's awesome. Not as awesome as my block phone, though.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool.

Storm's actually like really drained too from getting ready for college and all the site stuff we've been doing this month. : o


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice catch. Once storm sees this it'll be nicer.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2008)

Since when did you live in Japan?  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Storm's actually like really drained too from getting ready for college


Wow, what a coincidence...

*collapses*


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 21, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Since when did you live in Japan?  :gyroidsurprised:


I don't.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I have the K.K Slider one! It's so funny because my friend said, "If you get KK I will kill you." And he started chasing me around the mall after I got it. Then I put it on my Sidekick. Now it's on my DS Lite.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Hope I come across one of these vendies with some spare cash, I want a K.K. Slider one or Rover one.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope people learn to look at post dates.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I hope people learn to look at post dates.


Yeah, especially since that thing broke off my phone.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2008)

DF: Not gonna happen.


----------

